#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Een verlegen meisje.

## Maryam1991

Dag,

Mijn naam is Maryam, geboren in 1991..

Ik heb dit account aangemaakt, omdat ik best wel verlegen ben aangelegd.

Ben niet echt opzoek naar iets, hoop gewoon net als me zussen een gezinnetje te krijgen ooit met een oprechte persoon.

Maar hoe?

Waar/wie zijn de oprechte personen.. En hoe moet ik dit aanpakken, ondanks mijn verlegenheid.

Wie kan mijn vraag beantwoorden?

Ben benieuwd.

----------


## Hamidmadani

Goedenavond maryam, er komt vast wel een leuke jongen op je pad, geduld wordt beloond. Mvg Hamid

----------


## Brahim192

Salaam 3eliekoem

----------


## AbdelKarimm

Salaam, ik ben best ook verlegen en ben van 1987, je mag me altijd even mailen op [email protected] en wie weet word het iets. 

Groetjes beslama

----------


## youssef010

*hallooo*salam
serieuze doel
ik ben Youssef kom uit Rotterdam .en uit Marokko oujda .ben 27 jaar oud en 188 cm lang. 
veder werk ik in het logistiek als teamleider in Dordrecht.daar naast doe ik en leerbaar traject voor manager functie wil mijn diploma halen dus ben op dit moment er mee bezig.daar naast ben ik al half jaar in dienst 

naast het dagelijkse routine , in mijn privtijden / leven praktiseer ik binnen de islam 
door lezingen bij te wonen bidden profijten delen en maken sadqa geven ramadan de standaard 5 pilaren van het islam . dus ben echt bezig met het geloof en ontwikkelingen binnen de islam elhamdoullilah 

daar naast beschrijven mensen mij als een respectvolle jongen man die weet wat ie wilt ik ben spontaan loyaal sociaal en humorvol leergierig betrouwbaar binding aan en persoon gericht dus als kk het kort en krachtig zo mag noemen ben ik gwn bon vol

----------


## omerta030

ik ken je zeker helpen met daar in de ruil wederzeids effe sereus met elkaar zijn en geen gedoe in neppe bulshit ben toe aan sereus in plaats van dat neppe relatie bulshit pm me als je wil

----------


## Mert2277

Selam aleykum, 

Ben een jongen van turks komaf op zoek naar een meid voor een serieuze relatie (trouwen). Ik ben hier op dit site (paar daagjes) omdat ik zoek ben naar iemand voor t huwelyk insAllah... ik zou graag prive verder willen praten met je, elkaar beter leren kennen. Wie weet vind ik hier de ware of ik win nog een vriend bij.

----------


## Moessie187

_ja leuk bel mij maar_

----------


## Moessie187

deze kutje is zeker ziek van die negers lullen nu wil ze halal zeb der in hebben jaahaahaaa

----------


## Moessie187

gewoon fake dit punt klaar zoek niet via een beeld scherm zoek in het echt in het leven en dit ieghh laigehelieh salah izan zieke persoon .bah poep  :huil2:  :maroc:  :ninja2:  :tong uitsteken:  :blauwe kus:  :handbang:  :maroc:  :ninja2:  persoon ga janken idioot

----------


## gekkie1981

info
AA

achmed agalf
vr 26-8-2016 17:53
Postvak IN
Aan:
achmed agalf ([email protected]);
Evernote
Mijn naam is achmed ben 35 jaar, 1.75 lang en nog nooit getrouwd geweest. Ik woon in Amsterdam nieuw west en ben ook geboren in Amsterdam. Zoals je weet ben ik een ashelhi mijn ouders komen van ait-zekri ait daoud. Ik zit in ww, maar ik ben opzoek naar een baan. Ik heb MBO gedaan boekhouden. Ik hou van kinderen en wil ze ook graag bi idni allah, heb gevoel voor humor, ben netjes, heb een baard. Ik ben een moslim volg de Ahloeloe sunna wal djama3a zoals de salaf.

Ik wil ook graag een vrouw die mijn helpt en dat we samen dingen kunnen doen samen in overleg, dat je open bent en eerlijk en ook goed zal zijn voor mijn familie.

En ik heb paar vragen voor je: wat zoek je in jou toekomstige man? welke eigenschappen moet hij hebben? Wat zijn jou minder/goede eigenschappen? Hoe lang ben je al bezig met je geloof en praktiseer je het? Hoe kijkt jou familie daarop? Wat was hun reactie en hoe ging/ga je er mee om? Ben je ook bereid op te stoppen met werken als je werkt? Welke lessen/lezingen volg je? Ben je ook bereid om samen verder te groeien in het geloof?

als je nog vragen hebt hoor ik het wel insha allah

Wa Aleykom Salaam,

Achmed Agalf mijn emailadres is [email protected] Mijn nummer is 0683570930 voor whatsapp.

----------


## fir

Salam ik wil graag meer van je weten groetjes

----------


## Jongeman37

> Dag,
> 
> Mijn naam is Maryam, geboren in 1991..
> 
> Ik heb dit account aangemaakt, omdat ik best wel verlegen ben aangelegd.
> 
> Ben niet echt opzoek naar iets, hoop gewoon net als me zussen een gezinnetje te krijgen ooit met een oprechte persoon.
> 
> Maar hoe?
> ...


Asalamoe Halaikoem, 

Begrijp hoe het is en dat het soms lastig kan zijn.

Toch vind ik het een goeie eigenschap.

----------


## farid12

HEY IK BEN FARID 35 jaar van tunisie afkomstig ik woon in mol belgie als jij graag heef ik ben klaar voor nieuw leeven om samen te delen met hart een ziel beste lief vrouw gsm nummer is 0489185896 IK VERWACHT ANTWOORD VAN U MET VRD DE GROETEN FARID

----------


## Said.Formidable

Salaam 3likom meryam 
Jou profiel spreek me aan en ik wil graag jou beter leren kennen alsnog dat je verlegen bent....groetjes said

----------


## Amazigh 1984

Salaam zuster

Ben je nog op zoek?

----------


## Man-Vrijgezel

Salaam 

dat kan lastig zijn maar wel een goeie eigenschap

----------


## YEL

Hoop dat je me snel zult berichten ik wil je heel graag leren kennen maryam! 
Inshallah hoor ik snel van je

----------


## youssef010

> Dag,
> 
> Mijn naam is Maryam, geboren in 1991..
> 
> Ik heb dit account aangemaakt, omdat ik best wel verlegen ben aangelegd.
> 
> Ben niet echt opzoek naar iets, hoop gewoon net als me zussen een gezinnetje te krijgen ooit met een oprechte persoon.
> 
> Maar hoe?
> ...


Nee ik heb je berichtje gezien je kan me toevoegen op app voor een kennismaking ok 0684523064

----------


## YEL

Waarom blok je mij ? Wat is dit nou weer?

----------


## aziz23

Veel succes meid wolven houden van verlegen meiden

----------


## Ismael Broekhuizen

Salam aleikoem oetshma,
Ik half marokkaanse/nederlandse man van 33 jaar zoekt jou mits je al iemand gevonden hebt.
Bericht mij bij interesse.
Peace.

----------

